# Uber exuberant greeting



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My girl is about a 11/2 yr old. I moved to a new apartment 3 months ago. The dogs were initially very nervous being left at the new place, which I figured is reasonable. They would over-react when we came home. I ignore the excitement best I can. I walk in and put my keys down, put my bags away, do anything I need to do immediately while pretending that the whinging and hopping around isn't happening. Only after I'm fully in and settle do I say hello to the dogs. Coco got better as the weeks went along, but Jiva got worse. She's in the window crying as I walk toward the house. While I'm turning keys, she's jumping and clawing at the (100 yr old) door. When I enter it's total meyhem. Jumping on me screaming. I try to turn my back and she just jumps on my bqck. As I set down my things in my room, and or take groceries to the kitchen, she's jumping and clawing at me. I say off or sit and that works for about a second. It's just out of control and I don't know what to do to fix it. I tried putting her in a sit from the time I hear her clawing the door, but my ordinarily good girl is temporarily possessed. 
She's always been super happy when I come home, but this is beyond a happy welcome and it's making me crazy. Since it just started in the new place, I know it began with the anxiety of being abandoned at this strange apartment. My upstairs neighbor claims the dogs are quiet and calm while I'm away. They give a few barks if someone comes to the door, or if a dog walks by out front. Otherwise they're fine. Nothing is ever destroyed in the house. The anxiety just presents as this intense boinging & screaming as I enter. Esp. when I'm tired it's difficult. In general it's unacceptable. How do I train this habit away? Help me make it go away!
:help::help:


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

You need another person to help with this. Preferably someone who can physically handle the dog. Use a clicker and treats. Enter your house 20 times while your friend holds the dog on her leash, and gets her to sit/stay or down/stay BEFORE you acknowledge her.

Do this every day till she gets the message that she must sit/stay whenever anyone enters the house. Inappropriate greetings are a real pain for visitors. 

Along with this, I'd employ a walking service to take her out for an hour during the day while you work, so she's had some exercise and entertainment while you're away, and the 'alone' times are broken up during the day into periods which are more managable for her.
.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Definately enlist someone to help you with the sit/down when you enter the house. I would repeatedly practice it and give lots of treats for appropriate behavior.


----------

